# Smok rpm RBA CPT



## clydern (30/10/19)

Hey does anybody have stock of the RBA locally (CPT ) before I order from sirvape 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## clydern (31/10/19)

anybody? i will even take a second hand one in cpt


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/19)

clydern said:


> anybody? i will even take a second hand one in cpt


If you can't find in CT I've got some here http://vapeguy.co.za/smok-rpm40-rpm-fetch-rba-coil


----------



## clydern (5/11/19)

BumbleBee said:


> If you can't find in CT I've got some here http://vapeguy.co.za/smok-rpm40-rpm-fetch-rba-coil


Thanks bud .I saw yes.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

